# another sculpt



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I've decided I really enjoy sculpting. Especially things that aren't huge and cost a bunch of money. So here is my second sculpt. I've been playing with led's in the second pic, I think messing with the lights on a smaller scale will help me with lighting the haunt this year outside.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Totally adorable, tuck Is this tabletop centerpiece size?


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh no it's only about 6 inches high and about 5 inches across...so maybe for a small table


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love it Tuck it's a really great sculpt. My favorite is the tree! Really good pics of it too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like it. And I love the lighting in the second picture. The look on the underside of the branches is spooky.


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

That looks great! I like the idea of a small model to play around with lighting and prop locations.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cool piece Tuck!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks cool


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love that tree. A haunt in miniature...how cool is that!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great. the tree is super creepy.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool sculpt. I agree that the LED lighting looks great.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

wow looks great


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet Sculpt! I love creepy trees! and you've done an excellent job on this, Wicked Weeping Willow!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Very nice piece Tuck. I was curious as to what type of material you are working with?*


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very neat, I like it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great sculpting! I could use something like that in my spookytown display. Great job!!!!


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

That tree is super creepy! Great detail on such a small piece! Very well done!


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks great. It reminds me of nightmare before christmas


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I really like it! You did a great job!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is a great sculpt, love the creepy tree!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That would look really good next to....a mini mausoleum!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

great piece, love spooky tree!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

How fun is that. Nice job.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> That would look really good next to....a mini mausoleum!


Trying to be subtle are we?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Lady N, it was a suggestion that came up in Chat. I was just reminding him


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

How funny that you mention it Roxy...as of last night at a boring night of work, I drew up my plans for the mausoleum. As soon as I get all the other projects done that my wife wants done before the baby gets here I will start to work on it. So hopefully it will be done by Halloween


----------

